# New Rotors and Pads



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

*New Rotors and Pads! Any suggestions?*

OK, after 53,000 miles on CC, one front disc started to vibrate. Wear is fine, but vibration is horrible. 
So I need new rotors and pads as well as rear pads. 
Anyone have experiences with Akebono Ceramic pads, Hawk or EBC Green Stuff? 
I can get all of those on ECS, but wanna know if it is worth going with those compare to OEM! 
Any suggestions?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

OEM is probably ATE or somesuch, reasonably good stuff. 53k on stock rotors doesn't seem implausible for wear, but warping? Stop riding the brakes 

I'm a Hawk fan myself.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Man I know very well how to drive car, especially since I grew up driving stick shift (I am originally from Europe). 
The problem with the disc started since I got the car, but now became apparent.
Also, OEM is TRW, I know it is good stuff (former Lucas before TRW bought them).
I needed opinions about some aftermarket stuff.
So, I would appreciate if you share experience about Hawk? Why and how they are better then OEM?
Thanx.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Growing up driving stick doesn't mean you know how to drive... it just means you know how to shift. In any case, if you've been having issues with it since you got the car, it's possible a wheel was over-torqued unequally, or a bad cast... long list of possibilities. Hawk's just what I landed on, and I know plenty of other people that stick with Hawk. I went with a cheaper option once, and ended up with a backing plate that rattled constantly... they were promptly replaced with Hawk Ceramics. Good bite, low dust, etc etc.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

edyvw said:


> OK, after 53,000 miles on CC, one front disc started to vibrate. Wear is fine, but vibration is horrible.
> So I need new rotors and pads as well as rear pads.
> Anyone have experiences with Akebono Ceramic pads, Hawk or EBC Green Stuff?
> I can get all of those on ECS, but wanna know if it is worth going with those compare to OEM!
> Any suggestions?


Hawk HPS is a good pad. Except... for the first couple of stops during a cold winter morning... ie if you went into the Big Bear Lake area... they need to be heated up.

Akebono Euro Ceramic.... quiet. Has lots of bite up front, no matter the temperature of the pads. THough, it does not have that linear feel of most brakes.

Rotors? I went with Centric Premium.


----------



## DC Jetta Guy (Jul 31, 2004)

Hawk Performance Ceramic pads and EuroSpec rotors on my GLI for about 50k miles now. No problems and stops well.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

The Hawk are great. I love the EBC as well. I currently run GreenStuff and I love them. No squealing and they stop very well.


----------



## Philemon (May 17, 2013)

Recently I informed that breaking in new pads and rotors is considered very important precaution. I had always slapped the pads on and went easy on them for a couple of miles, then I would give them a good test to see how much better they worked.


----------

